# 420 hid wiring



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

ok guys well i figured out what bulb to use and all. i have everything to put em on just not sure which wires are what as far as the headlight harness is concerned. If anyone had experience with this please chime in. thx


----------

